# Perdu avec mon apple TV2



## papaloulou (19 Février 2014)

Bonsoir a tous!!
Voici mon premier message sur un forum!!!
J ai arpenté la toile afin de trouver une solution a ma demande et je m y suis perdu!
Jusqu a tomber sur votre site qui me semblais le plus cohérent.
Cependant je reste toujours sans solution.
j espere que je serais sufisament claire et veuillez m excuser du peut! je pense avoir quelques lacunes dans ce domaines

je possede une smart tv samsung
un apple tv 5.3 JB
une freebox révolution  
le tous conectee en wifi sur la freebox

Donc tous a commencer lorsque j ai voulu accéder aux films (dans le serveur de la free NAS) via ma tv, mais cette derniere ne me propose rien quand j effectue un scan du réseau afin d y trouver le server free.
De plus on m a offert l apple tv2 et je me suis dit que peut-être quand le JB je pourrais arriver a quelque chose. MAIS voila je suis perdu maintenant

petite precision, avec mon macbook pro j arrive a lire mes film sur la free.

Merci encore pour vous conseil et votre aide


----------



## papaloulou (15 Mars 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses nombreuses et variées 
Je suis parvenu au résultat que j attendais


----------

